# Some Toro HD Tire Chain Options (#38215)



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

In case anyone is interested, the Toro 38215 Tire Chains (16 x 4.80 x 8) are equivalent to the Peerless 1065256 MaxTrac Chain 2-Link.

As it turns out however, I just bought the 



which are actually the Peerless 1065256 chains (where A310 is just their internal stocking code) shipped free for $43.13. 

Shipping from Texas to MA was extremely fast. I ordered on Monday, Oct 5, 2015 and they arrived on Wed (today).

Toro 3815 = Peerless 1065256 = Mower Power Group A310

Just make sure however that if you order 16 x 4.80 x 8 tire chains from someone else that they are for _Deep Lug Tires_. 

Knowing this may help you save some money if you are in the market.

I have included some associated pictures and so far, so good 

*Note*: If you do get the non-toro chains, they to not come with a clip, which is needed to keep the chain from hitting cable. I just used an old coax cable clip i had using the existing screw (picture #5).


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

must be old stock considering the fact that they have them pictured on a late model toro 521. good deal though


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

43128 said:


> must be old stock considering the fact that they have them pictured on a late model toro 521. good deal though


The A310 picture is totally unrelated to the product itself. The only commonality is that they are both chains 

I did however double check with them based on the description that this was indeed the Peerless 1065256 before ordering :wavetowel2:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Sweet chains on that sweet new blower. I've got my Toro 524 running so good that I'm thinking about getting some chains for it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*They look pretty now. but give it time and you just might be rethinking the idea behind that 1.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


----------



## rs191 (Oct 31, 2016)

"Laptopquestions" provided great info. Thanks! 

You saved Toro owners a lot of money. At the extreme end, somebody on Amazon is selling Toro 38215 chains for $142.10. But at least they do provide free shipping! 

If anyone still wants to review Toro's method, the Toro instruction sheet can be downloaded for free from the torodealer dot com site. Search for "38215" and then choose "Manuals" to see the free download option.

(I can't post URLs. I just created my ID here after a few years of guest browsing.)


----------

